# Cracked ribs, how long should I stay off horses?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Riding with cracked ribs is painful, even with a rib bandage on. Don't ask me how I know this. :-( The real questions are how bad do you want to ride and how high is your pain tolerance? 

The risk of riding with a cracked rib is that is you fall again before it's healed, you risk displacing the fracture and possibly puncturing a lung. 

I think two weeks is a good recommendation. 

Yes, learning an emergency dismount is a good idea. Beginners usually learn to do one at a walk and trot within the first 20 lessons, intermediates should learn to one at the canter. One learned, they should be practiced periodically.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The last time I cracked (or bruised) ribs I had to remount and ride back to the farm ~3 miles - it wasn't fun. It took me over a month before I could comfortably get back up on a horse without a lot of pain. I'm probably a lot older then you so it does take a little longer to mend but I couldn't conceive of riding after 2 weeks. That sounds to me like a Dr who does not know much about what is involved in riding and thinks that being on a horse is simply being a passenger. Heck - it took 2 weeks before I could laugh without pain - (and I dreaded sneezing)!


----------



## Pizzamancer (Feb 13, 2011)

A friend's advice was to try a seat belt. I just replied, "Thanks for the advice.", and really tried to avoid laughing.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

im the wrong person to ask as i've been on my horses while still ON crutches (hey who needs stirrups?) and ridden 2.5 mos after a knee surgery that was supposed to have me off from 4-6.

that said - do what feels right to YOU with regards to pain and risk. would i jump like that or do tons of trails if i were you? probably not the best idea. as for a vest, again that is up to you. i wear mine on hunter paces and xc. i know people that wear them any time they are jumping or on trails. again to me i think it is a matter of personal preference and comfort.

and all THAT aside - i hope you heal up soon!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am another wrong person to ask...broke my leg and rode in a full length cast for almost two years and when I did a compression fracture on my t-9 vertebrae, I rode that same day...course that was STUPID and if I had know I had literally broke my back that day would not have gotten back on the horse.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's totally up to you, get back on whenever you feel ready, there is no right or wrong answer.


----------

